# Bft & snapper, sat., "a" team



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Saturday "A" TEAM of Capt Ed, Skip and myself launched from SCM and hit the Gulf, headed 30 miles out. Were fishing our first hole when another boat pulled up a few feet from our marker and started to fish, well.........F.I., pulled anchor and our marker and moved on down the Edge (not really doing shit for a catch there anyhow), BUT a couple hundred yards down the line we hit the jack pot, Black Fin Tuna and about 20 snapper.....So, thanks girls for running us off. Started to get a good chop on the way back, but still a BEAUTIFUL DAY IN PARADISE. Didn't know what all the comments were about putting suntan lotion on my butt crack???


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Pics continued:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

What luck! I knew if I decided to blow off going to the Edge / Nipple someone would post a report about catching BFT. Lol Nice catch!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

How much did that Lane snapper weigh? Looks like a stud...

World record is 8 lbs 3 oz.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, didn't even think about the Lane being any kind of a record, but he was one of the largest we have caught..........hope we didn't clean a record, the "A" Team could use one.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

John has tiny hands!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

lastcast said:


> John has tiny hands!!


 That made me laugh ...thanks been a rough day ! :thumbup:


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

great job A team!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Heros' of PFF!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Side bar question , how do you normally cook the black fin ? And how do they compare to yellow fin ?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job Gents. It sucks when someone pulls right up to you and starts fishing when you are that far out in the middle of nowhere. no fuckin respect


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Seriously


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like a nice lane
I caught one 5 lb 8 oz a few years back
Caught a 30 lb snapper the same day

Most were more impressed with the lane.


----------

